# Mid-Ohio Walleye Club meeting this Thursday



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

The Mid-Ohio Walleye Club will meet Thursday night (3/8/07) at Gormans nature Center near Mansfield. The club is FREE and open to all! Coffee and snacks are provided. A fishing lure raffle is held following each meeting. This month's speaker will be District Two Fisheries Biologist Mike Wilkerson. Topics that Mike will cover will include: saugeye stocking, surveys and sampling, management stratagies, and recent studies. Again, this meeting is open to all who wish to attend and admission is FREE! 

When: Thursday (3/8/07) at 7PM
Where: Gormans Nature Center 2295 Lexington Avenue, Mansfield
Topic:Inland lakes saugeye
Speaker: Mike Wilkerson-ODNR Fisheries Biologist

Tim


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Tim,

I keep saying that I am going to make it to another one of these meetings and something always seems to get in the way. However, I may be able to make this one. I hope I can because it looks like a very interesting one and one that will pertain to more of us inland lake folks than perhaps some of the others do.

Guys, this is a great opportunity to learn some new info and you can't beat the price.


----------



## Trapper (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey Tim,
Got word that the guy that makes the purple hair jigs will be there again to sell some more jigs to stock up on. 
C ya there
Trapper


----------

